
As Huawei Loses Google, the U.S.-China Tech Cold War Gets Its Iron Curtain - phaser
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/20/business/huawei-trump-china-trade.html
======
Fjolsvith
Good. Now perhaps China can't steal IP, and will have to come up with their
own.

